# 211K



## khearrean

I haven't read anything here about the new 211K, but thought I'd chime in with my 2 cents worth. I just added an add'l receiver to go in our bedroom. I have had a 211 for about a year now in my main viewing room. I had a local Dish installer bring it out to do the install & the receiver is the new 211K. I can't say whether much has changed technically, but the box itself is black in color & also much smaller & compact. It also has a cute little "HDTV" LED logo on the front upper right which is lit up blue.
The unit itself (IMHO) seems to be more stable and quicker to respond. Great little unit!

Ken


----------



## DNSFSS

If my memory serves me right, the 211K will have the ability upon a further software update to have a hard drive hooked up to it and have it become a DVR receiver (of course after the $29 or $39 HD activation)



khearrean said:


> I haven't read anything here about the new 211K, but thought I'd chime in with my 2 cents worth. I just added an add'l receiver to go in our bedroom. I have had a 211 for about a year now in my main viewing room. I had a local Dish installer bring it out to do the install & the receiver is the new 211K. I can't say whether much has changed technically, but the box itself is black in color & also much smaller & compact. It also has a cute little "HDTV" LED logo on the front upper right which is lit up blue.
> The unit itself (IMHO) seems to be more stable and quicker to respond. Great little unit!
> 
> Ken


----------



## tonyp56

I just did the free upgrade from 811 receiver, had it installed saturday... 1000.2 dish and 211K receiver (along with my still working 301's)... I am much happier with the 211 than I was with 811. Seems to be very stable and generally like it better... Found that OTA is easier to set up and it seems to pick up channels better (OTA). I really like being able to punch in "300" and it taking me to HBO-HD, instead of having to go to 94xx to select the HD version of HBO (TNT, TBS, etc. HD channels are much easier now that they've mapped them with their SD counterparts). Along with my LIL HD channels too. 

Have to agree that it is small, LOL looks tiny compared to 811 (301's for that matter).


----------



## mlaviolette

khearrean said:


> The unit itself (IMHO) seems to be more stable and quicker to respond. Great little unit!
> 
> Ken


What stability problems did you have with the 211 that are fixed with the 211K?


----------



## khearrean

mlaviolette said:


> What stability problems did you have with the 211 that are fixed with the 211K?


The original 211 seemed to take too long to respond to remote commands whether it be with the 211's remote or my Harmony's remote. But one of the big issues for me was EPG issues. I was getting a lot of "guide out of date" issues when I would use the guide (EPG) to select channels. (Even if there was program data an hour ahead, it was constantly wanting me to force a download & would take forever to do so). However if I punched in the channel # directly, all was ok. It became just plain annoying!
The 211K is just much quicker to respond to commands plus I love the fact that it's so compact & I prefer the black color which matches all my other separates. Oh & I don't want to forget the cute little blue LED "HDTV" logo..:lol:

Ken


----------



## kstevens

khearrean said:


> I haven't read anything here about the new 211K, but thought I'd chime in with my 2 cents worth. I just added an add'l receiver to go in our bedroom. I have had a 211 for about a year now in my main viewing room. I had a local Dish installer bring it out to do the install & the receiver is the new 211K. I can't say whether much has changed technically, but the box itself is black in color & also much smaller & compact. It also has a cute little "HDTV" LED logo on the front upper right which is lit up blue.
> The unit itself (IMHO) seems to be more stable and quicker to respond. Great little unit!
> 
> Ken


they just installed my 211 this morning and it was also the 'k' variety. Must be random mutation occurring 

Glor


----------



## khearrean

kstevens said:


> they just installed my 211 this morning and it was also the 'k' variety. Must be random mutation occurring
> 
> Glor


Which is kind of interesting to say the least. If you have an existing 211 (older model) & need to have it replaced due to technical issues (and don't specifically request which model), chances are they will send you the new 211k at no add'l charge. If you have a new install or are adding an add'l room like I just did, they'll do it with the 211k as well. But if you call tech support due to a problem & specify the replacement be a 211k, they will charge you a $25 upgrade fee. I know since I just requested to do so after I saw how much more stable the 211k is. I find that to be another fascinating Dish policy....

Ken


----------



## Jim5506

I've had my ViP211 for a year now.

Have not had even one glitch with it - solid as a rock.


----------



## khearrean

Jim5506 said:


> I've had my ViP211 for a year now.
> 
> Have not had even one glitch with it - solid as a rock.


The SAT Gods must certainly be with you..

Ken


----------



## bnewt

I wonder if this means the 222K is now available?


----------



## ybitz

Had installation a few days ago, but got 211 instead of 211k. Is it worth trying to get Dish to replace them with the newer 211k (and what are the chances that I can get them to do it without having to pay?). I'd like to get the 211k because some mentioned that it's more "responsive". When I press the "guide" button on the remote, it take about a second before the guide actually loads. When changing channels, it takes 3 secs for audio to load and a full 6 secs for the video to load. For those with the 211k...is the 211k faster with regards to these basic operations?


----------



## khearrean

ybitz said:


> Had installation a few days ago, but got 211 instead of 211k. Is it worth trying to get Dish to replace them with the newer 211k (and what are the chances that I can get them to do it without having to pay?). I'd like to get the 211k because some mentioned that it's more "responsive". When I press the "guide" button on the remote, it take about a second before the guide actually loads. When changing channels, it takes 3 secs for audio to load and a full 6 secs for the video to load. For those with the 211k...is the 211k faster with regards to these basic operations?


I just got my 2nd 211k & they are both more responsive than my original 211. As to Dish coming back & replacing yours with the k version, that would be anyone's guess. They (Dish) don't seem to operate under any standard protocol. Having said that, it does help to know someone at their executive offices and/or to have been a long-time customer.
I will say this however; relating to the time periods you mention in your post above, those load times seem excessive even with the standard 211.

Ken


----------



## s0121

Primary Receiver: VIP211K - Receiver#: R0091580187 - 
Smart Card#: S1911582442 - dish 1000.2
basically I think this setup is the worse setup I have ever had. reason: 
using channel 1 alignment test 
Sat 110 signal 52/53, 
Sat 119 signal 50/51,
Sat 129 signal 7 to 11. 
There is never a day goes by that I do not lose signal and it takes about 5 min for the signal to be retrieved again... many times i loose signal 3 or 4 time an hour. then maybe it works for 3 or 4 hours then starts again... day or night makes no difference.
Old Dish 500 was removed and smaller dish installed on OLD POLE in concrete - 8 years not problem. 

prior to Oct 2 when they say a tech will be out to check my system... what can I do to check /reset alignment to improve this - I'm sure the tech did a sloppy setup, seems that the new tiny adapter is holding to the pole with 2 1/4" bolts.
any help appreciated... 

This morning 8-07-08 10:30am I did set the inside system to Sat 129 signal 12. used a 1 lb rubber mallet, to adjust the elevation & azimuth on dish slightly, after inserting my old Starband sat meter inline- set to 5 adjust with mallet till 7 that was max i could get.... tightened . checkin side with screen found Sat 110 signal 53, Sat 119 signal 68, Sat 129 38-40. seems this is the best I can get... unless someone has more info on how to.


----------



## s0121

Since 8-07-08 after making adjustments to Dish 1000.2 using the internal program in the VIP 211K receiver. I have started having Receiver FREEZE problems . after approxiomately 6 hours, the video/audio FREEZES, the Receiver will not change channel or turn off... there is no notice/error on screen, it simply stops working..I have to 1. unplug receiver for 3 mins. 2. plug in receiver then using power switch- hold in for 3 secs- the Receiver then turns off - approximately 1 min later the rec'r resets - approximately 5 mins later after all is done. I can watch TV for approximately 6 hours again then - same thing. Watching the Olympics in HD is super. but every 6 hours .. VIP 211K does have problems.. any idea on what to do or how to fix... Thanks
added 8-11-08 VIP 211K has now started the FREEZE about every 2 hours today, Cut 4 ea 4" blocks from 2 x 4 wood, placed under the receiver added a 8" fan to blow over the unit.... have called Tech Support for equipment and they decided to send me a new unit so I can replace/return since normal EchoStar Tech can not be out to check unit Oct 2, 08. Great Tech Support.


----------



## khearrean

s0121 said:


> Since 8-07-08 after making adjustments to Dish 1000.2 using the internal program in the VIP 211K receiver. I have started having Receiver FREEZE problems . after approxiomately 6 hours, the video/audio FREEZES, the Receiver will not change channel or turn off... there is no notice/error on screen, it simply stops working..I have to 1. unplug receiver for 3 mins. 2. plug in receiver then using power switch- hold in for 3 secs- the Receiver then turns off - approximately 1 min later the rec'r resets - approximately 5 mins later after all is done. I can watch TV for approximately 6 hours again then - same thing. Watching the Olympics in HD is super. but every 6 hours .. VIP 211K does have problems.. any idea on what to do or how to fix... Thanks
> added 8-11-08 VIP 211K has now started the FREEZE about every 2 hours today, Cut 4 ea 4" blocks from 2 x 4 wood, placed under the receiver added a 8" fan to blow over the unit.... have called Tech Support for equipment and they decided to send me a new unit so I can replace/return since normal EchoStar Tech can not be out to check unit Oct 2, 08. Great Tech Support.


Just don't be surprised if they don't send you another 211k. They can also send you an original 211. Whether that's good or bad remains to be seen particularly since the standard 211 also had/has issues.

Ken


----------



## s0121

New reconditioned (VIP 211K-HD) unit arrived yesterday, replaced, setup and programed 100%. 
Signal improved grossly, was overcast and raining moderately. Sat 110 - 84, Sat 119 - 104, Sat 129 - 84.. started watching at 4:55PM (news) and suddenly at 11:35Pm during Women gymnastics, DEAD, yellow lite on, Blue HD Off, Screen BLACK no banner, you have to unplug (15s) then hold reset until yellow lite is off, wait 2 min and unit reboots, wait 6 to 8 mins for total reprogram. checked all sig's all same as noted, Voltage is 119.9/120.0 at socket when only TV, VCR, Rec'r is plugged in. VCR is not used as thru feed, different input port. Will use Rec'r (not remote) to see what happens like (change channel up/dwn) or turn off/on prior to unplug. will also switch tv thru inputs to see if video/audio return on correct port return.


----------



## kal915

Jim5506 said:


> I've had my ViP211 for a year now.
> 
> Have not had even one glitch with it - solid as a rock.


Mine too


----------



## khearrean

I suppose I spoke too soon about the reliability of the 211k. For the past few days, mine has been losing SAT signal. Today it just flat shut itself off. I called tech support & this is what the tech told me. It is a known issue with several receivers and has to do with the new smart cards they will be sending out. Neither of my 211k's has an external smart card in the slot, but I'm told they will have and that is now what is causing the shut-off/down issue. Something about engineering preparing the units to receive these cards. He said for now, all I can do is a power re-set/re-boot. I suppose I have to believe that for now since I have nothing else to go on.

Ken


----------



## Bill_K

khearrean said:


> I suppose I spoke too soon about the reliability of the 211k. For the past few days, mine has been losing SAT signal. Today it just flat shut itself off. I called tech support & this is what the tech told me. It is a known issue with several receivers and has to do with the new smart cards they will be sending out. Neither of my 211k's has an external smart card in the slot, but I'm told they will have and that is now what is causing the shut-off/down issue. Something about engineering preparing the units to receive these cards. He said for now, all I can do is a power re-set/re-boot. I suppose I have to believe that for now since I have nothing else to go on.
> 
> Ken


Ken, I purchased a new 211k a couple of months ago and have not had the problem you mention.


----------



## bnewt

Did you really get the 211K? I thought that it wasn't availalbe yet. Is it black?


----------



## BNUMM

It is available and it is black. I installed one about a month ago.


----------



## khearrean

And it's much smaller!!! What's not available yet is the hard drive for it..

Ken


----------



## bnewt

This is the single tuner unit...........correct?

Is the 222K available yet?


----------



## s0121

The 211K is available, it is black, it is very small, it has a smart card slot, but the smart card is built in... (slot 4 future use). so it says... I am currently on my 2nd 211K, both units were/are "Refurbished" in Mexico. Unit #1 the signal was crap and the sound was whiffy, up/down all the time... Unit #2. Signal is Super, Sound is very loud and crisp. (check my earlier posts for signal improvement.) My method to correct : Since resetting the Rec'r and make sure you tell the Remote to upgrade, (change code from 1 to X) then place the rec'r on blocks for a very good air flow.. then change the default "Un attended" to 8 hrs. then disable it. we have had no problems. even during a rain - system never lost contact... 1st Refurbished VIP 211k was installed per Echostar Tech on Jul 12. PS: I have started using Equipment Tech Support not standard tech support...


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor

while they're not available yet, there are several K's coming in the future.... stay tuned


----------



## GravelChan

I noticed a couple of days ago my 211K has L452. The only different thing I could find was that it shows satellite locations 72 and 77 on the Point Dish screen.

Any other changes? Any release notes?


----------



## khearrean

GravelChan said:


> I noticed a couple of days ago my 211K has L452. The only different thing I could find was that it shows satellite locations 72 and 77 on the Point Dish screen.
> 
> Any other changes? Any release notes?


Hmmmm.....*Release notes*?..yeah, them were the good 'ol days!:lol: 
We haven't had release notes for the 211 in almost a year..So we have nothing to compare to. Out of sight, out of mind, you might say..

Ken


----------



## BobaBird

It's been sporadic, but less than a year. See http://www.dishuser.org/211ksw.php and http://www.dishuser.org/211sw.php


----------



## khearrean

The Release Notes I am referring to are the ones that used to be posted on this site either within the particular SAT receiver's thread or under Software Release Notes. The last one posted for the 211 was Sept. 07.

Ken


----------

